# 34th Hawkesbury canoe classic



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey fellas, I have taken the plunge & entered into the 34th annual Hawkesbury canoe classic. Its a 111km event that aids in raising funds for the ARROW bone marrow transplant foundation. So if possible, dig deep & help those less fortunate.

http://www.canoeclassic.asn.au/my/races ... c?rid=6300


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

Kas,

Good on ya mate.

I have kick started it with a small donation.

I hope many more AKFF yakkers support you.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

That's the spirit Les, thanks mate.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck with it. I did it about 18 years ago in a K1. Just pray you don't get the tide turn like I did when in site of the finish line (The Bridge).


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Good Luck with it Kas. I am entering once again thius year too. Just don't have a kayak for the paddle as yet. Looking for a Mirage 580 or the like. Thought I had a Horizon 580 earlier this week but that fell through.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Finally got out on the water to try out the Stealth Toura which will be my boat for the classic, 5.8 long & 540 wide. Mus say it's the fastest thing I have been on yet & look forward to mastering the bugger. Will put up some pics later But here is a link for the boat http://www.stealthkayaksaustralia.com.a ... php?p=1_11
. A big thanks to Des from Srealth for loaning the boat & paloga transport for looking after the freight costs


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Think I saw one of those on the water at Woronora this morning. They look sleek & fast.

Did you do the famil padle last weekend?

Are you doing the next one, Sackville to Wisemans?

Hows the training going? 
I am entering my first race as such next weekend. I have entered the NSW marathon series race hosted by Sutherland Shire Canoe Club, this Saturday.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey Grant, traing off the water is going well but not had much time over the last 2 months to get on the water! But plan on allocating a nber of days to get out. 
Didn't do the last famil paddle but when is the next one?
How is your training going mate?


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I did the Wisemans to Spencer one last week, got there in 2 hours 50. I think the next one is the first weekend in September - Sackville to Wisemans Ferry.

Training is going ok, not sure if I am getting on the water enough but I am getting at least 3 hours a week. Also doing a little gym work as well.

I have ordered a new seat too as I have been having cramping problems. It is called a "bumfortable" one. Is from NZ but I ordered it from Canoesdownunder in WA.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Grant and Kas , well done lads , but if you want to finish the Hawkesbury lads you need more time on the water now , i know you both have families , but time on the water is imperative . When my mate was doing the Hawkesbury [ and he has done it 15 times ] , he was training of an evening if he had to , and had lights on his kayak . Grant Its good to see you getting involved in my club , there a great bunch of people arnt they . See if you can grab Bert and ask him what you should be doing at this point of time as far as training goes , i will be down there sunday week mate , see you there


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Will talk to Bert for sure Baz. Had a paddle with him yesterday, the guys is awe inspiring.

Will be there Sunday week.

Am doing the marathon race there (Wonnie) on Saturday


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Kas,

Were you at the Sackville to Wisemans Famil paddle today? I looked around but cant recall seeing a stealth.

My paddle went great, knocked an hour off the time I did last year in the Kingfisher


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Keep it up Grunt
Congrats on the large improvement on your time. Good luck for the upcoming classic


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Angles said:


> Keep it up Grunt
> Congrats on the large improvement on your time. Good luck for the upcoming classic


And good luck to you in your great event too. I will see how I go I may try and get up there for that little paddle you are doing.


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

KeyLargo1 said:


> Good luck with it. I did it about 18 years ago in a K1. Just pray you don't get the tide turn like I did when in site of the finish line (The Bridge).


It's a great achievement to paddle 111 km at night, even more amazing in a K1, as most paddlers can't even sit in a K1 without toppling over. Well done.
Good luck for all those paddling the Classic this year!!!


----------



## villan (Sep 11, 2010)

I can barbell row 130kgs for reps yet id be struggling doing 20k in a yak nevermind over 100 u guys must be fit as hell good luck man


----------



## jezcol (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck and enjoy it


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I had my final famil paddle last night. It was a 14km night paddle from Windsor to Pitt Town and return. I actually treated this as a time trial and went out hard!. Raced that hard to finish 6 or 7th, and on the return leg I was toe to toe with a TK2. I put in a last burst to beat them over the line 

2 Weeks to go for the big event.

On the fund raising front I have now passed the $600 mark


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Grant , your boing very well mate and i think getting that Horizon kayak was one of the best things you have done , i'm pleased i dissuaded you from some of the others you were looking at as i feel now you have the best for your needs , and to pace a TK2 is a great effort . Well done mate and i will see you down the Wonnie soon , are you still having a paddle with the tuesday boys [the old farts ] ?


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

After the classic I will be back on shift so Tuesday Paddles will become regular.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Getting close now and to all those that have donated or bought raffle tickets,

Thank You

For those that have not a wish to buy tickets PM me and I will send you my Bank details and I will put you down for some raffle tickets,

I am getting ever closer to my goal of raising $1000 for Bone Marrow & Leukaemia research.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Fellas, so sorry but need to pull out of the classic  been busy as withnoy a great deal of training but was still content on doing the 50 for Brooklyn or bust. But to top off a crappy couple of months I now have carpal tunnel! 
For those that have donated, I would like to say thanks & once again sorry for having to pike out. 
I'll be back


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats the best thing you could have done under your present circumstances kas, you would have had to be Superman to manage what you currently have on your plate and train as well and the hawkesbury will be there next year mate so dont worry . Get your family all squared away and with a roof over their heads and then train when you are in the house and all setteled


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Sad to hear Kas, like Bazzoo says the classic will be there next year. Home/Work & other stuff needs you now.

Will get out for a paddle once your all sorted and free to do so.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Less than 2 days out and the nerves are starting to kick in.

One great thing is I have achieved my goal of $1000 raised for Bone Marrow Research. A big thank you to any of you who have donated on here.
$1020 has been raised as of 9pm tonight. $741 Online, $264 in raffle tickets & $15 in cash donations.

Will see how I pull up on Sunday Afternoon, 15 hours is my goal time this year but that is really only to finish. If all goes well I may even get down towards the 13 hour mark.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done & good luck CHAMP !!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

grant , good luck mate and dont go too hard too early , i am really looking forward to hearing the good news mate , and i will definately be catching up with you on sundays and tuesdays this summer , Go for it mate


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Well it is done and dusted. A very sore boy here right now.

Did it in 14 Hours 12 Minutes & 39 Seconds. Weather was carp for the last 2 hours fighting tide Chop and Wind. Had a capsize within 4km of the finish near Wilson island when swamped by a rouge wave

More to come soon


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAA Grant , you LEGEND, congratulations mate very well done and broke 15 hours , i wanna shake your hand champion , magnificent effort , do a longish report mate as there are a lot of us here who are interested , HHOOOOOORAY


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Will do Bazzoo.

Rachelle has just left to pick up car and Kayak from Cherrybrook where my Land crew live. Rachelle picked me up at the finish this morning.
2 words though, Very Sore!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

2010 Hawkesbury Classic is all over and what an event it was beginning to end.

It all started off great, I got to Sackville on time at 1915, stopped for a brief top up of the water and food & have a stretch (butt/hamstrings sore).I was back on the water at 1940 and had the tough slog to Wisemans Ferry, it was fighting the tide the whole way.I got to Wisemans at midnight and was happy with the time to that point.I remember paddling with a guy on the run to Wisemans and telling them that last year it beat me and it was not going to do it again.

The paddle from Wisemans to the finish was mentally tough, in the first part I was frustrated with my speed and could not seem to get what i thought was a good speed when running with the tide, I could not get above 7.5km/h. As people passed me one after the other, they all asked how are you? My answer was I got nothing left!! I could not break it, it was checkpoint after checkpoint but seemed like I was not getting any closer to Brooklyn. I was starting to think I could not make it. I made the call to stop at the Low Tide Pitstop for a stretch and a breather to get back on track. What a great move that was! After a coffee and a scone from the voluteers there I was away again and the mood had lifted. when the mood lifted so did the speed, i was back to doing 10's again and with it came the passing of kayaks.

Then the Southerly hit, it was horrible, 1-2 foot chop hitting you head on but unsighted as it was 4am. I was into strong winds and chop, the speeds dropped back to 5's as I joined another guy for the slog home. I got to that checkpoint and now had the Southerly behind me and only a little over 4km to the finish. I was cruising nicely at 7km/h riding the wind swells towards Wilson island. Then in a split second I was hit by a wave at 45* from the rear of about 3 feet, it knocked the paddle from my grasp and next thing i was upside down in the water. With the help of fellow paddlers in a double, Kayak 212 I got back in and bailed out the water and went for home. The swim had given me a second wind, I was not letting Mother Nature beat me and I was giving my all, I had passed a few kayaks that had got by me in my little episode in the water.

I saw the finish line and I was paddling like it was a 500m sprint. I was not going to leave anything in the tanks. I passed a few guys in doubles on the run in.

I was home I had completed my Hawkesbury Classic at my second attempt.

14 Hours 12 Minutes & 39 Seconds


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Top effort Grant, despite all the struggles I am sure your on top of the world right now & so you should be mate. 
A cold one & a long sleep are in order me thinks


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Kas

Sitting enjoying a beer right now. Pain has dropped or just gone to uncomfortable status, Physio booked for tomorrow. And yes I will enjoy bed tonight, had about 2 hours sleep this morning when I got home.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Grant well done, and my sister concured with the conditions - terrible.

Good to hear that low tide pit stop carried you through.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

What did your sister paddle Dave?


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Gday Grant - one with 2 people in it, I think she said she finished at 5:15


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

She would have been around me towards the end. I capsized at about 5 not far from the finish.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh , what an achievement Grant , you will never forget that, and the swim near the finish will only serve to engrave it in your memory , i am really thrilled for you mate and also in awe of you as i couldnt do that i'm sure . I enjoyed your post Grant , now into bed and try and get the body back together . And then there is next year , not a bad kayak Eh !


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is the link to some photos from the Classic

http://picasaweb.google.com.au/grma...?authkey=Gv1sRgCIPIteKblv6NBw&feat=directlink


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic work Grant. Must be a major sense of achievement! 8)


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Sure was/is Dru

Am still coming down off the rush of actually making it.

Still not back to 100% injury free too. I have got a problem with the left upper hamstring. I have a pins & needles like sensation on the skin. If it does not recover by mid next week I will be looking into it a bit further.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Grunt said:


> Sure was/is Dru
> 
> Am still coming down off the rush of actually making it.
> 
> Still not back to 100% injury free too. I have got a problem with the left upper hamstring. I have a pins & needles like sensation on the skin. If it does not recover by mid next week I will be looking into it a bit further.


Mate just get it seen to, dont wait. But I wouldn't be too bothered about it, sounds minor after that endurance effort. I'll bet it's the least of issues most finishers are reporting. Take it easy for a bit!


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Grunt - sorry for the slow reply - Inspirational Stuff mate ;-) Congratulations on the finish , Hope you are mending well
Phil


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Phil

Did not do this years Classic due to Shoulder Tendinitis but am getting right back into training for next years.


----------

